
Fundamentals of Statistical Causality - Anon84
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download;jsessionid=1024990D2310834D09A0469E3A10EE9B?doi=10.1.1.169.5962&rep=rep1&type=pdf
======
DATACOMMANDER
From the end of the preface:

“For reasons of space and coherence, our emphasis is also largely restricted
to understanding and identifying the effects of applied causes. The problem of
identifying the causes of observed effects raises many further subtle issues,
both philosophical and mathematical, and would take us too far afield.”

